# Impressed with Coralife



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

I got a little Coralife T5 mini at a sale last weekend. I was stoked, as it's just the right size for my stepson's tank. It worked... for about ten minutes. Then it went out. It seems to have bulb issues. I was going to just buy a package of the 9" bulbs on Amazon, but decided to call. The light may be crap, but Coralife's customer service is bar none! They're sending me new replacement bulbs for free (I guess the originals on these units were faulty) and if those don't work, I can send the whole unit back for it to be refurbished. I am VERY impressed with their customer service! That alone makes me want to use their products.


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

Yeah those minis are all bad. Of the 3 my store sold all 3 came back. Easy return like you said but pain in the arse

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

I couldn't figure out why the guy at the sale let it go for so cheap. I mean, less than half of retail, so not necessarily cheap for me, but he didn't seem too busted up about selling it for so little. Now I know why. I'm hoping the new bulbs will do the trick, but I've got my doubts.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

I guess they must manufacture their lights REALLY cheap, about a 50/50 failure rate, but it's been the same for years, so I guess it's cheaper for them to send you replacements than to up their quality control, sad.


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

It is sad, because their designs are aesthetically really nice! I do hope that these new bulbs resolve the issue. I would like to use this little light!


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

I've been using their 24" Aqualight T5NO fixture on my 15 gallon tank for years, and I've ever only had one bulb burn out (and that bulb was 2-3 years old anyways). It's served me well.


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

Replacing it when someone complains is much cheaper than recalling it all since there's probably still many unsold on shelves and warehouses. If there's such a high failure rate it's irresponsible to still sell it as is.

Reminds me of that Tommy Boy quote of putting a warranty on crap.


----------

